# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kuzhina: Aty ku gjithçka ka ndryshuar përveç...pranisë së gruas!

## Davius

*Kuzhinë, e ëmbla kuzhinë*

Dikur ishte një zgavër plot tym e erëra të rënda, sot është shndërruar në një dhomë dinjitoze e trendi

Dikur ishte një vend i tymtë, i rezervuar vetëm për shërbyeset. Sot është një vitrinë e bukur në mes të shtëpisë. Kuzhina ka ndryshuar, por brenda kanë mbetur sërish gratë

Sot, askush nuk është i detyruar të gatuajë. Familjet hanë në vakte ushqime pothuajse gjysmë të gatshme, të cilat ngrohen në mikrovalë. Gatimi është një pasion ose aktivitet që i atribuohet kuzhinave të mëdha. Tashmë në shekullin XXI, kuzhina është bërë zemra e çdo shtëpie, ekuivalentja e asaj që në kështjellat e Mesjetës ishte salloni dhe në shtëpitë viktoriane dhoma e pritjes.

Ngritja në shkallën sociale i korrespondon rritjes së shpenzimeve për pasjen e saj. Sipas një shoqërie amerikane, tregu i kuzhinave ka arritur shifrën e 170 milionë dollarëve, pesëfishin e industrisë kinematografike. Në vitin 2007, një firmë e tillë ka shitur në të gjithë botën më shumë se një milion kuzhina. Sipas revistës "Remodeling", në vitin 2006, çmimi mesatar për mobilimin e së gjithë kuzhinës arrinte rreth 54 mijë dollarë. Madje edhe për pajisjet bazë, çmimi nuk zbriste nën 18 mijë dollarë.

Kërkimi i modelit ekskluziv, ashtu si për veshjet e modës së lartë, i përket edhe kuzhinës. Një fabrikë angleze u propozon klientëve të saj një kuzhinë në stilin gjeorgjian, e cila kushton rreth 250-300 mijë sterlina. Pika e tyre e fortë është se askush tjetër nuk do të ketë një të ngjashme: "Nuk do ta shihni kurrë më këtë model nëpër revistat reklamuese", shkruan reklama. Agjencitë imobilare përdorin fotografitë e kuzhinave për të shitur shtëpitë. Këto kuzhina kanë frymëzuar edhe mjaft programe televizive.

Një dhomë e përdorur kohë më parë vetëm nga shërbyeset është shndërruar në një vitrinë dizajni për familjen moderne. Në pjesën më të madhe të viteve 1900, kuzhinat ishin vende të tymta dhe të zhurmshme, të cilat ndodheshin në bodrum ose nën çatinë e shtëpisë. Ishin medoemos të pozicionuara larg hapësirave në të cilat jetohej. Kështu duhej të ishte, sepse kuzhina ishte shtëpiza e shërbyesve.

Kuzhinat e mbretërve britanikë ishin të dimensioneve industriale. Enriku VIII i zgjeroi ato të pallatit "Hampton Court", duke përshirë 55 ambiente, me një sipërfaqe prej 280 metër katrorë. Zona përfshinte kuzhinën e madhe, atë private, kantinën, qilarin, dhomën për enët e kuzhinës, atë të gjalpit, erëzave, të shpendëve dhe magazinën. Në këtë kuzhinë punonin 200 persona që shërbenin 600 vakte në ditë. Sipas regjistrave të "Hampton Court", gjatë mbretërimit të Elisabetës, në një vit kuzhinat mbretërore kishin pjekur 1240 gjedhë, 8200 dele, 2330 drerë, 760 mëshqerrë (viça), 1870 derra dhe 53 derra të egër.

Në shtëpitë e borgjezëve, stili ishte më i thjeshtë, por parimet ishin të njëjtat. Kuzhinat viktoriane ishin të organizuara në atë mënyrë që brenda të jetonin shërbyeset, dhe në Angli numri i tyre ishte shumë i madh, ashtu siç ishte në Amerikë në fund të luftës civile. Vetëm të varfrit dhe shërbyesit hanin në kuzhinë. I zoti i shtëpisë nuk shkelte pothuajse kurrë në atë zonë, ndërsa zonja shkonte vetëm për të kontrolluar nëse gjithçka ishte në rregull. Komoditeti i kuzhinës nuk i shqetësonte shumë, e aq më pak estetika.

*Inxhinieri shtëpiake*

Kur klasa punëtore filloi të rritej nga ana ekonomike dhe disponueshmëria e personelit të shërbimit u zvogëlua, filloi të interesohej për mobilimin e shtëpisë një nga pionieret e mënyrës së re për të parë kuzhinën, Catherine Esther Beecher. Në librin "American womans home" (Shtëpia e gruas amerikane), publikuar në vitin 1869, ajo këshillonte një mënyrë shkencore për mobilimin e shtëpisë. Ishte një mënyrë për ta bërë më të këndshme punën e gruas: "Komoditeti në kuzhinë është shumë i domosdoshëm. Është një vend i veçantë për çdo shtëpi, duke i lehtësuar edhe më shumë punët e saj. Nëse kuzhina nuk do të ishte në rregull atëherë gratë do të kumbisnin shumë kohë duke kërkuar sendet e duke i pastruar ato".

Syrit kritik të Catherine Beecher nuk i shpëtonte asnjë milimetër nga mobilimi i kuzhinës. Këshillat e saj ishin shumë precize. Jepte gjithnjë mendime në ndërtimin e modeleve të kuzhinës. Gjithashtu jepte instruksione të detajuara për mënyrën e vënies së enëve të kuzhinës.

Shumë ide moderne mbi mobilimin e kuzhinës, i atribuohen edhe Christine Frederick, një tjetër amerikane që kishte vendosur ta bënte më të dashur punën e shtëpiakeve, me librin e saj të shkruar në vitin 1919 "Household engineering: scientific management in the home" (Inxhinieria shtëpiake: menaxhimi shkencor i shtëpisë). Ja se çfarë propozonte ajo për mënyrën e larjes së pjatave: "Zakonisht pasi mbarojmë darkën laj 48 pjata dhe 22 lugë, pirunë, thika. I gjithë ky proces përfundonte me 70 lëvizje. Për vite me radhë nuk e kam kuptuar se bëja 70 lëvizje të gabuara vetëm në larjen e pjatave, pa llogaritur tharjen dhe vënien në vend të enëve. Si të gjitha gratë, mendoja se metoda e vjetër e larjes së enëve nuk mund të ishte përmirësuar".

Mesa dukej gabohej. Më në fund kishte kuptuar se mënyra e saj e larjes së enëve nuk ishte shumë efikase ("është budallallëku i atyre që e kanë shpikur këtë metodë", kishte komentuar ajo). Më pas kishte vendosur ti pastronte mirë pjatat para larjes. Kështu një punë që kërkonte 45 minuta kohë, ishte thjeshtuar në 30.

*Bob, Bettie e Jamie*

Ideja kryesore e Frederick, që "soba, lavamani dhe tryeza e gatimit duhet të ishin të pozicionuara në mënyrë që të shmangeshin veprimet e kota", ndikoi menjëherë në dizajnin e kuzhinave moderne, të bazuara në "trekëndëshin e punës", mes frigoriferit, sobës dhe lavamanit. Gjithashtu frymëzoi edhe "kuzhinën e Frankfurtit", kuzhina e parë e ngritur në lartësinë e duhur, dizajnuar në vitet 20 për shtëpitë popullore të shtetit gjerman. Për këtë projekt, përmasat - një metër e nëntëdhjetë për tre metra e dyzet - dhe sistemimi i mobilimit u llogaritën në bazë të një studimi të kohës dhe lëvizjes.

Ishte një triumf i modernizmit dhe shumë elemente të saj - sipërfaqja e punës në formë L-je, dollapët e varur në mur dhe aspiratori mbi sobë - janë ende karakteristikat bazë të kuzhinave të sotme.

Në vitet 20, tre faktorë favorizuan lindjen e kuzhinës moderne. Një prej tyre ishte edhe ndikimi i lëvizjes moderniste evropiane. Më pas filloi përhapja e aparateve elektrike. Një kompani e tillë reklamonte çdo pajisje të re elektro-shtëpiake, me tyre frigoriferin, lavatriçen, thekësen e bukës, ekspresin, hekurin e rrobave dhe fshesën me korrent. Në vitin 1926 një tjetër firmë për pajisjet eletro-shtëpiake reklamonte modelin e ri të sobës me sloganin: "Zgjidhja e problemit të shërbyeseve".

Në vitet 30, kuzhina ishte bërë tashmë vitrina e shtëpisë borgjeze dhe pajisjet elektro-shtëpiake më të fundit, një status simbol. Revistat shpjegonin si të zgjidhnin stilin dhe ngjyrën. U mësonin grave të realizonin ëndrrat e tyre në kuzhinë. Në vitin 1936, një fabrikë kuzhinash amerikane, prezantonte modelin e saj të ri me një personazh të famshëm të asaj kohe, Betty, për ta bërë kuzhinën edhe më tërheqëse për blerësit. Me duart e zhytura në shkumën e detergjentit të enëve, Betty, shihte me mirënjohje bashkëshortin e saj Bob. Përveç reklamës mjaft të rafinuar, drejtuesit e fabrikës kishin menduar edhe për sloganin: "Titulli: Nuk mundi ti thoshte jo. Një ditë - vazhdonte tregimi - Betty i tha Bob-it: Nuk do të ishte e mrekullueshme sikur të kishim edhe ne një kuzhinë të tillë? Është një ide e shkëlqyer - u përgjigj ai, por kishte frikë se mos kushtonte shumë. Në fakt ajo kishte zbuluar se ishte krejt e kundërta dhe arriti ta bindte bashkëshortin. Kështu Betty e bëri realitet ëndrrën e saj".

Që kuzhina të merrte formën përfundimtare, do të duhej mirëqenia e pasluftës. Në shtëpitë e viteve 50 kuzhina u zhvendos në pjesën e përparme të shtëpisë, me qëllim që ti lejonte shtëpiaket të shihnin jashtë dritares kthimin e bashkëshortëve në shtëpi. Tashmë kuzhina ishte në qendër të ëndrrës amerikane. Megjithatë mbetej një vend gatimi, që ishte i destinuar kryesisht për femrat. Këtë e tregon edhe Ellen Plante, autorja e një historie të kuzhinës amerikane, ku sobat do të bëheshin qendra e shtëpisë vetëm në vitet 70-80, atëherë kur shumë femra filluan të punonin. Nënat që shkonin në punë kishin gjithnjë e më pak dëshirë për të gatuar (kështu lindën ushqimet gjysmë të gatshme), por sërish duhej të merreshin me këtë detyrë.

Imazhi i kuzhinës si një vend shërbimi, ku gratë pastronin dhe kujdeseshin për gatimin, u zhduk gradualisht për ti lënë vendin asaj të një hapësire familjare të hapur, ku miqtë ndaleshin për të biseduar, adoleshentët hanin vazhdimisht dhe fëmijët bënin detyrat. Një nga personifikimet e saj të para ishte, mes fundit të viteve 70 dhe fillimit të viteve 80, ajo në "stilin e thjeshtë" ose "fshatar", e gjitha me dru, me tenxhere ngjyrë portokalli dhe shpesh me kuzhinën ekonomike në qendër, sepse gratë e qytetit, që e kalonin ditën mes zyrës dhe shtëpisë, kërkonin të gjenin sërish atmosferën e kohës industriale me shtëpitë dhe depot e saj.

Stili rustik është mjaft i kërkuar e i përhapur, madje edhe në Nju Jork dhe Londër, ku duket se njerëzit i kanë ndërtuar për të sjellë sërish ndërmend nostalgjinë e së shkuarës. Edhe sot, disa nga kuzhinat më të shtrenjta të punuara me dorë janë një version më i pastër, më pak i komplikuar dhe shpesh i frymëzuar nga modeli i kuzhinave të fshatit. Nga një studim i bërë në vitin 2004 në Britaninë e Madhe u vërejt se kuzhina rustike me dru natyror ishte modeli më i preferuar nga 41% e modeleve të përzgjedhura.

*Muri francez*

Në këtë pikë, shpjegon Ellen Plante, kuzhina është kompletuar e gjitha: "Në kuzhinën e vjetër koloniale, familja mblidhej për të ngrënë dhe për të gjitha aktivitetet e tjera të lidhura me shtëpinë". Kuzhina e ditëve të sotme, një formulë e zgjedhur e shumë serialeve televizive, nga "Sopranot" te "Shtëpiake të dëshpëruara", nuk ndryshon shumë. Njerëzit duan të shprehin veten përmes kuzhinave të tyre. Sot ëndrra e kuzhinës së hapur, ku zhvillohet jeta shoqërore e familjes, është universale.

Prodhuesit e kuzhinave evropiane shesin në të gjithë botën. Një fabrikë e njohur gjermane, e cila mbahet për kuzhina cilësore, vitin e kaluar i ka trefishuar shitjet në Azi.

Rusët, që janë të fiksuar pas markave, duken shumë të kënaqur që guru-të e Stokholmit dhe Londrës kushtëzojnë shijet e tyre. Por ndërkohë që amerikanët dhe evropianët e veriut kërkojnë sigurinë pa kohë të drurit natyror, miliarderët e rinj kinezë dhe rusë mendojnë se sipërfaqja e madhe e kuzhinës i ngjan më shumë jetës moderne.

Madje edhe në zonat e vjetra të botës, kuzhina moderne ka arritur vlerën e një statusi simbol. Një fotograf i famshëm belg ka gjetur një provë shumë bindëse nga një fotograf ambulant në Kinsasha, kryeqyteti i Republikës Demokratike të Kongos. Mes të gjitha imazheve që klientët mund të zgjidhnin si sfond ku mund të dilnin fotografi, kuzhina më popullore ishte ajo me ngjyra të ndezura verdhë e blu në stilin evropian. Por kulti i kuzhinës si hapësirë shoqërizimi ka limitet e saj. Në Kinë dhe Japoni apartamentet e qytetit janë shumë të vogla, për të pasur një kuzhinë të madhe. Njerëzit shqetësohen më tepër se si ti shfrytëzojnë më së miri hapësirat e shtëpisë. Sipas një sondazhi të bërë në 27 qytete të Kinës, më pak se 20% e familjeve kineze hanë në kuzhinë. Në Suedi 30% e familjeve deklarojnë se në shtëpi gatuan burri.

Francezët nuk dëshirojnë që miqtë e tyre të hyjnë në kuzhinë. Në vendet e kuzhinave të mëdha, sallat ku shërbehet dreka janë ende të ndara dhe kuzhina e hapur quhet "amerikane". Së bashku me portugezët dhe spanjollët, mes qytetarëve të Evropës Perëndimore, francezët janë njerëzit më pak të shoqërueshëm në kuzhinë. Pavarësisht modës së kuzhinës së hapur, e përhapur edhe në restorantet e Parisit, përgatitja e ushqimit në shtëpi cilësohet ende një art i cili duhet kultivuar "pas kuintave".

*Kërpudha të mbushura*

Shkrimtarja angleze Shirley Conran u bë e famshme në vitet 70 pasi tha, se "jeta është shumë e shkurtër që të humbasësh kohë duke mbushur një kërpudhë". Heqja e përparëses ishte hapi i parë drejt liberalizmit të gruas. Sot, për disa gra që punojnë, ushqimet gjysmë të gatshme, shoqëruar nga kulti i kuzhinës, janë bërë një liberalizim si me një klik. Ndërsa për disa të tjera është thjesht një formë e re e skllavërisë shtëpiake: tani femrat jo vetëm që duhet të bëjnë karrierë, por të jenë edhe magjistare në sobë.

Dizajnuesit profesionistë parashikojnë se kuzhina e së ardhmes do të jetë një vend më barazimtar. Gjithmonë sipas sondazheve, femrat do të jenë përgjegjëset e para të kuzhinës në 77& të rasteve.

Një dhomë e përdorur kohë më parë vetëm nga shërbyeset është shndërruar në një vitrinë dizajni për familjen moderne. Në pjesën më të madhe të viteve 1900, kuzhinat ishin vende të tymta dhe të zhurmshme, të cilat ndodheshin në bodrum ose nën çatinë e shtëpisë

Komoditeti në kuzhinë është shumë i domosdoshëm. Është një vend i veçantë për çdo shtëpi, duke i lehtësuar edhe më shumë punët e saj. Nëse kuzhina nuk do të ishte në rregull atëherë gratë do të kumbisnin shumë kohë duke kërkuar sendet e duke i pastruar ato"

*Estetika*

Në shtëpitë e borgjezëve, stili i kuzhinës ishte më i thjeshtë, por parimet ishin të njëjtat. Kuzhinat viktoriane ishin të organizuara në atë mënyrë që brenda të jetonin shërbyeset. Vetëm të varfrit dhe shërbyesit hanin në kuzhinë. I zoti i shtëpisë nuk shkelte pothuajse kurrë në atë zonë, ndërsa zonja shkonte vetëm për të kontrolluar nëse gjithçka ishte në rregull. Komoditeti i kuzhinës nuk i shqetësonte shumë, e aq më pak estetika.

_SHQIP_

----------


## Kreksi

Kuzhina Moderne

Asnjë tjeter ambiente  i baneses sot nuke eshte me i rendesishem se sa kuzhina. 
kuzhina viteve te fundit eshte modernizuar neper shtepi ku gjithqka fillon nga ushqimi qe me globalizmin pas internetit dhe  mobiljeve luksoze tani ne radhe te pare hyn kuzhina moderne me te gjitha paisjet me te reja qe i plotesojne kushtet per një akomodim me te mire ne amvisni qe kjo dukuri me rritjen e nivelit te jeteses edhe tek shtresa me e ulet, kuzhina moderne eshte bere nje vend i deomosdoshem gati ne te gjitha familjet edhe teke familja shqiptare qe me nje vizion te ri eshte kujtuar se duhet te behemi edhe ne modern me nje kuzhine te re si e tere europa.

Televizioni pra serialet kane bere kete nxitje qe te ndryshoje kuzhina shqiptare por edhe levizja e njerzve pikerishte e emigranteve te cilet shkojne e vijne ne vende te ndryshme te botes ku nga atje sjellin me vete edhe ide te reja per modernizimin e kuzhines shiptare, se pari te nje ambienti te pershtatshem per te gatuar e pastaj ndjekja e recetave te ndryshme vendore apo te atyre vendeve me renome nderkombtare si kuzhina italiane, franceze, kineze apo ballkanike.
Shpresojmi qe se shpejti te hapet edeh nje filiale Ikea edeh ne trojet shqiptare ku do te pajisemi me orendi te reja e te pershtatshme per nje jete me te mire ku pastaj me siguri edhe dora e kuzhinerit do e beje te veten qe te gatuaj receta siç ia do shpirti.

Kete evolucion te kuzhines moderne  ne familje e kane mundesuar edhe shume firma te  njohura ne bote me ide  me te reja dhe komoditete te persosura me paisje te aparateve moderne ne kuzhine por edeh nje seri e tere mobiljesh per shije te lloje llojeshme, e kjo firme eshte Ikea, firme norvegjeze qe po e revolucionone boten.

----------


## dardajan

Kuzhina  eshte  vendi  ku  ushqimet  humbasin  vlerat  e tyre,  ushqimore qe  me shpikjen  e  zjarrit  dhe  perdorimin  e tij  ne  kuzhine njeriu  filloj  te   tjetersoi  edhe  ushqimet  ne  dem  te  organizmit  te tij .
Kuzhina ime vlen  rreth  15  mije  euro por  ka  nje  vit  qe    perdoret  vetem per efekt  bukurie dhe nuk  perdoret per  gatim,  por  vetem  si  dollap  per  mbajtje  te  eneve dhe  disa  ushqimeve.
Jam  i  sigurte  se  shum  shpejt  edhe  kjo  mode  do  te  ndryshoje   dhe  kuzhina  nuk  do  kete  ate  rendesi  qe  ka sot  njeriu  do  kthehet  shpejt  ne  menyren e  tij  natyrale  te  ushqyerit  qe  nuk  kerkon  gjith  ato  paisje dhe  kohe   per  gatim.
Ne  familjen  time  ka  rreth  nje  vit  qe soba  me  gas,  furra  elektrike,te  skuqurat,  te  zierat,mikronde , lavastoviglie ,nuk  perdoren, dhe  kane  dale  jashte perdorimit te  perditshem  ,  megjithse  jane  funksionante.

Jeta  e sotme  eshte  ndertuar  mbi  konsumizmin,ne  te  gjitha  fushat, por  shpejt  do  kthehet  ne  te  kundert.

----------


## Kreksi

Ne nje ane edhe pajtohem me te dhenat tuaja sepse njeriu iu eshte afruar shume qendrave urbane ku edhe jeta eshte bere dinamike e qe nuke kemi kohe te presim si perpara zierjen e nje pasuli te shkrete plote 4 ore ne zjarr sepse do na kushtoje shtrenjte sot, pastaj ato pjata duhet pastruar e me se liri do na dilte te blenim nje Pizza ose te ushqehemi ne fastfude MCdo apo dynera per 5 deri 7 euro...
Kur kemi kohe te ushqehemi si duhet ku do ta shfrytzonim kuzhinen ?
Ndonje te diele, eh shpejt e shpejt aty te pergatis spageti, oriz kinez, ose disa receta gjysem te gatshme...
Si thuani ju, kuzhina moderne eshte bere vetem per te shitur mend para te ftuarve e miqve per te then; qe si e çka kam bere une, nje akte lavderimi po...



Ketu poshte keni Programin e duhur ku mund te pergatitni planin e kuzhines suaj ne 3D e pastaj ti vendosni elementet;
P.S; per çfardo info  me shkruani...

http://www.ikea.com/ms/fr_FR/rooms_i...me_Planner.exe

----------


## mia@

> Jam  i  sigurte  se  shum  shpejt  edhe  kjo  mode  do  te  ndryshoje   dhe  kuzhina  nuk  do  kete  ate  rendesi  qe  ka sot  njeriu  do  kthehet  shpejt  ne  menyren e  tij  natyrale  te  ushqyerit  qe  nuk  kerkon  gjith  ato  paisje dhe  kohe   per  gatim.
> Ne  familjen  time  ka  rreth  nje  vit  qe soba  me  gas,  furra  elektrike,te  skuqurat,  te  zierat,mikronde , lavastoviglie ,nuk  perdoren, dhe  kane  dale  jashte perdorimit te  perditshem  ,  megjithse  jane  funksionante.
> 
> .


Jam kureshtare se cfare hani ju ,kur keni nje vit qe ne familjen tuaj s'perdorka njeri soben apo mikrovalen?

----------


## dardajan

> Jam kureshtare se cfare hani ju ,kur keni nje vit qe ne familjen tuaj s'perdorka njeri soben apo mikrovalen?




Pergjigjen  mund  ta  kuptosh  duke  lexur  kete  teme;
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=80701

----------


## Flora82

[QUOTE=Kreksi;1826468]Kuzhina Moderne

Asnjë tjeter ambiente  i baneses sot nuke eshte me i rendesishem se sa kuzhina. 

    mos  harro  banjen  or  , dikur  edhe  kjo  ka  qen e harruar  por  sote  eshte ne  qender te  shtepis  : p


  Per familjar qdo here  eshte  kuzhina ne funksjon  ,  kurse  per  vetijaka  per  1 person  kuzhina eshte  e  boshatisur ,  andaj  pasulin  qe  e  blejm  ne  konzerva ai  thjesht  pamjen  e  ka te  njete ,  sepse  nuk  ka  arom  nuk ka  shije e  perdorum  vetem  me  shujt  urine  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BaBa

*
un mbaj rekord per skuqje, por sot dola jasht per te ngrene!!

rrini o njerez se kam hange nje kukurec me sallate , dhe tani spo du te haj nje jav rrjesht menjen per seks e kam 

PS: dhe seksi eshte nje ushqim shum e mrekullueshem*

----------


## drague

> Kuzhina  eshte  vendi  ku  ushqimet  humbasin  vlerat  e tyre,  ushqimore qe  me shpikjen  e  zjarrit  dhe  perdorimin  e tij  ne  kuzhine njeriu  filloj  te   tjetersoi  edhe  ushqimet  ne  dem  te  organizmit  te tij .
> Kuzhina ime vlen  rreth  15  mije  euro por  ka  nje  vit  qe    perdoret  vetem per efekt  bukurie dhe nuk  perdoret per  gatim,  por  vetem  si  dollap  per  mbajtje  te  eneve dhe  disa  ushqimeve.
> Jam  i  sigurte  se  shum  shpejt  edhe  kjo  mode  do  te  ndryshoje   dhe  kuzhina  nuk  do  kete  ate  rendesi  qe  ka sot  njeriu  do  kthehet  shpejt  ne  menyren e  tij  natyrale  te  ushqyerit  qe  nuk  kerkon  gjith  ato  paisje dhe  kohe   per  gatim.
> Ne  familjen  time  ka  rreth  nje  vit  qe soba  me  gas,  furra  elektrike,te  skuqurat,  te  zierat,mikronde , lavastoviglie ,nuk  perdoren, dhe  kane  dale  jashte perdorimit te  perditshem  ,  megjithse  jane  funksionante.
> 
> Jeta  e sotme  eshte  ndertuar  mbi  konsumizmin,ne  te  gjitha  fushat, por  shpejt  do  kthehet  ne  te  kundert.


Hahaha ça gallate ky .Ha jonxhe ti plako?
Ps.do me na lone dhe pa pune. :Mos:

----------

